# Can't choose



## Just_Alyona (Jul 22, 2013)

Hallo everybody! I need your advise: I want to move from Russia and can't choose between two countries: Spain and Portugal. As I know it's easer to buy a house in Spain, but in Portugal quieter, calmer, safer. Everything depends of buying house and oppotunity to do a business.
In Portugal I prefer Madeira. I think it's best place in this country))
Thank you!


----------



## forgeman (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello Alyona. I take it uou are already based in Spain for now? I' have a house in Spain............and now live in Portugal (for reasons you state amongst others). I don't think it is harder to buy in Portugal... And there are many good reasons to be as I am in the green heartlands where some good properties at good prices are available. What kind of work are you anticipating doing? I am not sure why you'd choose Madeira -- it is more costly I think and less options there although I suppose a lovely island. Depending on the work you do there are many lovely inland towns and cities and villages in mainland Portugal to look at. I don't think I'd be choosing Spain now (of course I am biased as I already made the move) -............


----------



## Just_Alyona (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you for your answer. No, now I'm still in Russia. But i'm going to move in the next year. I have a business here (in Russia) and I supose that everything will be ok with money. But, who knows?  May be I'll decide to do business there.
Why did you choose Portugal? Because of what? Of what reasons?
Thank you again.


----------



## forgeman (Jul 22, 2013)

*Why Portugal?*

The long answer involves some difficult and trying domestic pressures that arose after moving to Spain causing a family split.

Our 'effort' to find common ground to 'repair' the family, for the sake of our young daughter, made Portugal our best choice (having ruled France out on cost grounds).

The strategy had technically failed I might say (due to the lack of ability to compromise on the part of my estranged partner).. so that all gets a bit personal..

But for me..
Portugal (that's to say North Central where were are now, South of the Serra da Estrela (as well as the North side of the Serra where we lived for the previous2 years whilst property hunting) have such natural and unspoilt beauty.

The People are calmer, quieter more humble and less arrogant.

The supermarket prices may not be much different to Spain -- BUT almost everyone grows much of their own food -- AND simple social life at café/bars and restaurants is MUCH cheaper than Spain (at least for now!)

And for those like me seeking a place to create a permaculture and natural farming site, in an area of abundant fruit trees, natural water supplies, and fantastic views -- it all wins hands down.

My 'other' house (in Spain) is 50km from Alicante and whilst its a nice enough area and has its own qualities -- with easy access to sea, Alicante City and airport -- it hasn't 'touched my heart' the way that this area does! 
(Although I could wish to have easier access to the coast which would be nice -- yet we do have two massive lakes with beaches both within 30 to 40km of us -- so they are our surrogates!)

Personally I just find the whole atmosphere here more pleasant -- I like the buildings, the small villages and the towns and cities all have pleasant qualities. Plus things are still like 50 years ago in England -- people still trusting enough to leave keys in doors, car windows open, no expectation of the rampant opportunist crime that is so evident in Spain (and which I have suffered)... This 'may' change as the crisis 'increases' but I really hope that it doesn't!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Surely your business dictates to a major degree where you move to whether it's based on the internal economy of that country or can operate from anywhere.

Portugal does have a scheme to encourage that Non Habitual Residence Scheme


----------

